# Reference Pitch for Pantera and Machine Head tunings?



## Paincakes (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm picking up a tuner that has an adjustable reference pitch (410 - 480 Hz range), and wanted to know what to calibrate it to so that I can _accurately_ tune to some Pantera and Machine Head 
Sure, I could approximate the tuning by ear, but if anyone out there has had successful, accurate results with a specific calibration, I'd love to save time and use that info!

Pantera's Dime says he tunes 1/4 step down, so what does that translate to in terms of reference pitch? Some people have thrown around 437Hz or 425Hz... but there doesn't seem to be a clear consensus.

As for Machine Head, Robb Flynn himself says that they tune to Drop B, but "40 cents sharp" (40 seconds into this video). So what does that translate to?

There is a TON of inaccurate info floating around the web on this matter (if I could count how many times I've read "lol there is no such thing as a 1/4 step down, idiot!"), google searches are making my head spin!

Thanks!

EDIT:
Answer:

Dime:
Cowboys from Hell: 437Hz (Tried it, confirmed)
Vulgar Display of Power: 425Hz (Tried it, confirmed)

Machine Head = 450Hz (In theory, didn't try yet)


----------



## Aion (Apr 21, 2015)

Dimebag:

A= (roughly) 427.47

Flynn:

A= (roughly) 425.00


This page as source: cents to frequency ratios conversion and convert frequency ratio to cent interval Hz cps pitch piano tuning calculator audio change fraction TET cents to hertz (herz) calculator ¢ minor third major semitone convert hertz to semitones equation semi to

Second to bottom one allows you to modify by cents. It only goes upwards so I looked up G#/Ab below 440, which is 415.31 according to the chart found here Frequencies of Musical Notes, A4 = 440 Hz


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure 430 is relatively accurate for dime stuff. I'd have to give it a shot, but I think he tuned D standard with 430hz. I seem to recall playing alongside "walk" that way anyway.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 21, 2015)

Rocksmith 2014 has Cemetery Gates, and lists the tuning as A434 - that should be fairly accurate, and likely the same for the rest of that album.


----------



## Paincakes (Apr 21, 2015)

Aion said:


> Dimebag:
> 
> A= (roughly) 427.47





Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm pretty sure 430 is relatively accurate for dime stuff.





stevexc said:


> Rocksmith 2014 has Cemetery Gates, and lists the tuning as A434 - that should be fairly accurate



Oh.

Good.




I'll just try them all lol


----------



## Paincakes (Apr 22, 2015)

Found some more reliable info regarding Dime's tuning.
From "Riffer Madness":






Using Aion' links (http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-centsratio.htm if I'm using them right) it seems that Dime would be at 425Hz.
Also, wouldn't Flynn be at 450hz since he's 40 cents sharp?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 23, 2015)

Why for the love of god, other than annoying the .... out of people that want to play your material, would you tune 'off' like that eh? Always bothered me that Pantera did that. These minor increments hardly define the feel.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 23, 2015)

Mushroomhead did this too on XX, tuned to 425 because of an old keyboard according to Gravy (but he's also a huge Pantera fan too...)


----------



## JustMac (Apr 23, 2015)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Why for the love of god, other than annoying the .... out of people that want to play your material, would you tune 'off' like that eh? Always bothered me that Pantera did that. These minor increments hardly define the feel.


It's actually a cool way to differentiate your sound a little bit. If nothing else, I think it made Dime's open chug distinguishable from the plethora of drop-D bands of the 1990s. 

Plus, their riffs definitely feel different in 440 , so it does play some role in it!


----------



## akinari (Apr 23, 2015)

I remember Dime or his tech explaining the quarter step tuning quirk as a feel thing.. reducing tension for easier bends and whatnot. It definitely imparts a different quality to the riffs though.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Apr 23, 2015)

I was Rob's guitar tech a few years ago for a tour and he tunes his guitar differently per song for what it's worth. 

If you take a TU2 tuner, some strings would go up or down an L.E.D from 'intune' by either 1 or 2 points depending on the song. 

Quite anal, but you can definitely hear a difference on parts of it.


----------



## Paincakes (Apr 24, 2015)

Well now I found a facebook fan page that states:
"- For tunings, Dime used: E Standard at 1/4 step down, or E standard @ 429HZ. D Standard, 1/4 step down, or 429HZ. C# Standard 1/4 step down (for Drag The Waters).
In Damageplan he used Drop B, Drop A#, and Drop A."

I tried tuning to 429Hz and it checks out.


----------

